

The Man Who Made Star Wars (1979) - vinhnx
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1979/03/the-man-who-made-star-wars/306228/?single_page=true

======
jnoland
Thank you for posting this. George always had children in mind when he made
Star Wars.

------
agumonkey
> The last 'over the hill' is space."

Now we wonder, which hill to go over next ?

